# Maps Update from USB / Custom Sources



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Recently Tesla published EU map data version 2020.32-12313, which contains some improvements for European routing.
However, in the same update they decided to remove routing data for Ukraine, Belarus and nearby areas:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283539045210116104
As a result, in-car navigation became pretty much useless for me and few hundreds of other Tesla users here ("No routes found to this location" for any location).

However, there may be a way to fix the issue for us, and potentially to find the way to update Tesla navigation data with fresh OpenStreetMap dumps which it uses, which may be beneficial for other regions where in-car routing is bad or absent.

Here's what I have found so far:

Tesla uses open-source Valhalla map routing engine internally, they have even published the sources on Gitub once: https://github.com/teslamotors/valhalla
Map updates are downloaded as large .ssq files containing SquashFS filesystem, which in turn contain Valhalla-compatible tile data.
This has been investigated here: https://www.desigeek.com/blog/amit/2018/10/08/update-on-tesla-ssq-files/
With some effort, Valhalla engine can be built and used to generate tile data:
https://gis-ops.com/valhalla-part-1-how-to-install-on-ubuntu-18-04/
https://gis-ops.com/valhalla-how-to-run-with-docker-on-ubuntu-18-04/
From leaked Tesla firmware files t is known that the car checks any inserted USB flash drive for files matching "tesla_map_update_??.ssq", and if such file is present - "usbupdate-server" is launched, triggering map update.

To move further, however, I have a question to the community:
Can anyone hint me on how the latest (or previous) EU map data file can be obtained, to check these assumptions and attempt to fix missing route data?


----------



## marc.italy (Sep 28, 2020)

have you found anything on how to change navigation?


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

marc.italy said:


> have you found anything on how to change navigation?


Asked Green if he knows something more on this matter - and yes, USB map update does exist.
However, files are signed - so there is no way to modify the maps unless the car is already rooted. In that case you can modify map data in place.

Also, Tesla released updated EU maps with Ukraine fixed - so the core issue also went away.


----------



## novacom34 (Oct 30, 2020)

kornerz said:


> Asked Green if he knows something more on this matter - and yes, USB map update does exist.
> However, files are signed - so there is no way to modify the maps unless the car is already rooted. In that case you can modify map data in place.
> 
> Also, Tesla released updated EU maps with Ukraine fixed - so the core issue also went away.


So any info about ssq file for EU maps ?


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

novacom34 said:


> So any info about ssq file for EU maps ?


It is signed, so even if we download one - no modification is possible unless it is done on a rooted car with unpacked data.


----------



## novacom34 (Oct 30, 2020)

kornerz said:


> It is signed, so even if we download one - no modification is possible unless it is done on a rooted car with unpacked data.


So how to get root access to tesla?) Have you any info/links about it?


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

novacom34 said:


> So how to get root access to tesla?) Have you any info/links about it?


Car is still on warranty, so I have not looked into that yet. 
But it is definitely not as easy as it was on older S/X, and probably requires some disassembly and soldering.


----------



## Mishon (Dec 15, 2020)

I can advise in Ukraine a good Tesla service CheckAutoService (https://checkauto.com.ua/) that will help solve your problem. They will update your maps with official patches.

Better not to hack the on-board computer yourself.


----------



## DavyJohnes (8 mo ago)

Guys, are there any updates about manual map assembling? Is there any way to install it without root permissions?
Another question: does someone know URLs of newest maps from tesla servers?


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

Recently Tesla opened Service Manual access for free (at https://service.tesla.com/user/vehicle-models/Model3), and there we can see that map update procedure actually does exist:
- Obtain USB stick with maps data
- Put the vehicle into "Service Mode Plus" state
- Select "Install USB Navigation Data Update" from the menus.

The issue is, however, that "Service Mode Plus" is only activated via Tesla Toolbox, which is not publicly available - and also, it is still unclear how to get the map data to be put on the USB flash drive.


----------



## DavyJohnes (8 mo ago)

kornerz said:


> Recently Tesla opened Service Manual access for free (at https://service.tesla.com/user/vehicle-models/Model3), and there we can see that map update procedure actually does exist:
> - Obtain USB stick with maps data
> - Put the vehicle into "Service Mode Plus" state
> - Select "Install USB Navigation Data Update" from the menus.
> ...


As far as I understand this is not the main problem. The problem is how to "sign" map files in the same manner as as Tesla does so firmware update is able to accept it from USB flash.


----------



## DavyJohnes (8 mo ago)

kornerz said:


> also, it is still unclear how to get the map data to be put on the USB flash drive


> From leaked Tesla firmware files t is known that the car checks any inserted USB flash drive for files matching "tesla_map_update_??.ssq", and if such file is present - "usbupdate-server" is launched, triggering map update.

This doesn't work?


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

DavyJohnes said:


> > From leaked Tesla firmware files t is known that the car checks any inserted USB flash drive for files matching "tesla_map_update_??.ssq", and if such file is present - "usbupdate-server" is launched, triggering map update.
> 
> 
> This doesn't work?


Sort of "works", but not for wide audience:

Yes, this is the process which is actually used
However, .ssq files should be signed by Tesla (so we can't modify them, even if files are obtained)
"Service Mode +" vehicle mode is required, which is only possible with Tesla Toolbox subscription.


----------



## DavyJohnes (8 mo ago)

kornerz said:


> Sort of "works", but not for wide audience:
> 
> Yes, this is the process which is actually used
> However, .ssq files should be signed by Tesla (so we can't modify them, even if files are obtained)
> "Service Mode +" vehicle mode is required, which is only possible with Tesla Toolbox subscription.


What do you mean by "signed", where signature is stored? As far as I can see this .ssq file is just regular squashfs image and it doesn't contain any files with signature inside.


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

DavyJohnes said:


> What do you mean by "signed", where signature is stored? As far as I can see this .ssq file is just regular squashfs image and it doesn't contain any files with signature inside.


I've asked Green (https://twitter.com/greentheonly) privately on these details, and he stated files are signed.
But if you do have Tesla map .ssq files to dig in - can you share an example? 
squashfs images can have some signature files inside which are checked against the actual content, for example.


----------

